
General Motors Developed a Competing Standard to Ethernet That Almost Won - rshnotsecure
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_Automation_Protocol
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I worked with token ring, but not token bus. Back in the day you had to sit
exams to show an understanding of the electrical characteristics of
networking. I remember the realisation that packets are not really send down a
wire, instead the wire segment basically pulses the binary.

------
airbreather
And FIP bus lost out to ProfiBus, despite arguably being better. And Profinet
supposedly led to OPC and so on.

Due to FIP bus having time stamping capabilities it was used at Cern and so
eventually Cern ended up buying the rights to it and the FIP chip etc, but
almost no one uses it today. Occasionally you come across a legacy industrial
FIP network.

Betamax's are everywhere...

